# H1b ( work Permit) with lease ?



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

bman08 said:


> I can get a 30 years mortgage, or a regular car loan from banks with no problem why a lease from BMWFS have to be this hard.


i love how everyone says something like this... i highly doubt its that easy. and if it is, we obviously have not learned our lessons of the past few years....

credit has been tightened across everything. no one wants to be caught holding a default bag...


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

bman08 said:


> I can get a 30 years mortgage with no problem why a lease from BMWFS have to be this hard.


No, you can't. That's a thing of the past...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

taylormiles said:


> I'm assuming you work for Boeing or Microsoft. I'm guessing Boeing contractor.


Largest employer in the country - US federal government?

"With more than 1.8 million civilian employees, the Federal Government, excluding the Postal Service is the Nation***8217;s largest employer."


----------



## aish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Felt a lot better... 
And a bit glad to know I ain't the only one. 

And my bad.. not the largest in the country. taylormiles has one of the correct one - I work at the M.

I can understand the paranioa about giving credit, espl. in these times and the reasons that led us into this global recession... Two years of being a good boy may not be enough.

bman08, so what did you do? I hope to get visa extention in a few weeks/months but that'll again be for 3 years. So even if bmwfs agree to give a car to me on a 36 month lease (but looks like they don't), I am worried about 3 years post, when I might want to buy back the car. Considering they extend visas for 1 year after the 6th one while your GC is pending, it would mean I'll have trouble getting a loan big time. Certainly bmwfs will not entertain me at all then, and i'll prolly just be shoo'ed off the dealership .

About getting a 30 yr mortgage on a temp visa, that's true, though I don't have information about what it's like these days.


----------



## bman08 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been a good boy for almost five years and rejected for "limited credit history". So there is no much I can do besides paying cash or finding other loans to own the car. I am looking for used bimmer now which I can afford to pay a large down payment and use higher interest non-BMWFS loan. The difference between BMWFS loan will not be much on certain model.

I've heard Auxx is not that paranoid(hopefully true) and is tempted to lease some of their models (I'm gonna get banned from this forum for this :rofl

Don't worry much about buying back three years later, the credit market is likely to loose up after three years. And you can always use a non-BMWFS loan or pay cash if you really want to keep the car.


----------



## aish (Mar 31, 2009)

bman08 said:


> I've been a good boy for almost five years and rejected for "limited credit history". So there is no much I can do besides paying cash or finding other loans to own the car. I am looking for used bimmer now which I can afford to pay a large down payment and use higher interest non-BMWFS loan. The difference between BMWFS loan will not be much on certain model.
> 
> I've heard Auxx is not that paranoid(hopefully true) and is tempted to lease some of their models (I'm gonna get banned from this forum for this :rofl
> 
> Don't worry much about buying back three years later, the credit market is likely to loose up after three years. And you can always use a non-BMWFS loan or pay cash if you really want to keep the car.


Oh btw, I was told something about "International Executive program" that BMWFS has..something for folks with limited credit history like us. The loan/lease duration is for as long as the visa is valid for... I remember my dealer telling me something about it and I looked up on the Internet too.

Auxx are more lenient and willing..but I've got my heart set on the bimmer..


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

fwiw a friend on an h1b financed a vw and they asked him to limit the payoff period to the duration of his visa.

whereas another friend on a 3 year work visa just leased a merc for a 4 year term without any problem. leasetrader or swapalease may be in her future


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

I leased a car while on a 1-year (TN) work visa. They only care about credit score. The car was an '08 WRX. I sold it to CarMax 6 months in and payed off the difference (1.5K), and bought an E39 (-:


----------

